# Trying to Make a Signature



## nagoya_triangle (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm trying to set this as my signature, but after I load it I can't see it on my posts.  Can anyone assist me? I see some large signatures, but I just want this Jake profile.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2012)

How about now? Just post something here please.


----------



## nagoya_triangle (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks, seem to have got it! Do signatures stay with old posts?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2012)

These had posted before you set your siggy could stay without it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Njaco (Aug 12, 2012)

I just made a new thread to reflect the changes and how to set a siggy.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/new-how-make-siggy-33663.html


----------

